# Screen Resolution changes on start up?



## Levesley (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi,

When I start up my computer just before I log in my screen resolution changes from 1440x900 to 800x600.

Can anyone help me explain why it does this or if I can stop it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What brand and model PC?
I assume once in windows you can change the resolution back to 1440x900?


----------



## Levesley (Aug 22, 2009)

Its a Windows Vista 64bit Desktop Computer.
Built by PC Specialist Limited in January

Yes I can change it back once I have logged in. I just want to know how I stop it changing for some reason.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

First we would need to know what type of video you actually have.


----------



## Levesley (Aug 22, 2009)

Nvidia GeForce GTX 275

8 GB DDR2 Ram

Intel Core 2 Due E7400 2.80 Ghz


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is you monitor identified by name and model on the Nvidia Control Panel under resolutions?


----------



## Levesley (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes its Identified as Hanns.G HW173

Which is the one that keeps changing to the lower resolution

where as my second Monitor which is a Maxdata/Belina (Rogen Tech) 101725 is absolutely fine


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you installed the monitor driver disk? 
There should be 3 more letters after HW173 Like DPB or ABB


----------



## Levesley (Aug 22, 2009)

Well I dont know about installing the monitor driver disk. The Monitor has been fine previously. Its only recently the changes have begun to happen spontaneously.

As for three more letters there arn't any according to the Nvidia Control Center


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Look on the monitor so we get you the correct drivers.


----------



## Levesley (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok so looking on the back of the monitor its says

Hanns.G HQ173A

Product: LCD Monitor

Model NO. HSG1044


There is also a longer number near a bar-code below a date that says: 
HW173AB0REL11

I hope some of that helps.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF, *Levesley*!

I quickly made this program to gather your display information - please run it and upload the log; "undockedwindytsf.txt", in your next post as an attachment - thank you.

If you have any problems, tell me - I'll walk you through.

Also, RUN AS ADMINISTRATOR!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

This should be the driver for the monitor The link will open to a down load of a zip file unzip it to a directory named HansG and run it from there> http://america.hannsg.net/download_file.jsp?file_name=/_download_/filectrl/HW173_Vista_HSD.zip


----------



## Levesley (Aug 22, 2009)

Undocked Windy said:


> Hello and welcome to TSF, *Levesley*!
> 
> I quickly made this program to gather your display information - please run it and upload the log; "undockedwindytsf.txt", in your next post as an attachment - thank you.
> 
> ...


I unzipped and ran the program all it brought up was a browse for folder box.

Thankyou wrench97 I'll try that


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Select the folder you want, then check that folder - a .txt file called "undockedwindytsf" will be in that folder.


----------



## Levesley (Aug 22, 2009)

There we go, managed to do it in the end


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

> screen resolution changes from 1440x900 to 800x600.


But, your screen resolution as of now is 1024x768.

Try reinstalling your new graphics card drivers for your NVidia - uninstall them by . . .


Move your mouse over to the *START ORB*








Select *CONTROL PANEL* to the right
You'll now see the CONTROL PANEL, select *SMALL ICONS* under *VIEW BY*








Select *DEVICE MANAGER*
Select *Display adapters*
Right-click on [Your NVidia device name] and select *UNINSTALL*








*REBOOT*
You'll now be prompted to install new hardware, or it will do it automatically - I've personally experienced both.


----------



## Levesley (Aug 22, 2009)

The 1024x768 is actually my second monitor that i have no problem with

I'll try what has been suggsted


----------



## dkimbo (Feb 20, 2005)

I had the same problem for the longest time, driviung me nuts!!!
I figured out my problem was being caused by Yahoo Messenger. When it would start at boot up that swhen resolution would change from the high setting I had to 600x800. I disabled it from starting automatically at start up--- no more automatic resolution change.

Hope that helps.


----------



## SrPartner (Mar 1, 2010)

I am having a very similar problem with my screen res changing when I opened an attachment to an e-mail. doesn't matter what the format of the attachment is. I have a 64 bit machine running Vista Home. Once the bug infects my machine, nothing I have tried will get rid of it ( system restore brings back an error message). The bug then pops up when I open Outlook and will persist for month until is magically corrects itself. Happen last year in Oct. and self corrected in December. Happen again today when I opened a PDF attachment. What is this thing???


----------

